# Animal Crossing Valentines!



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2015)

Bringing this back again just before Valentine's Day!

Feel free to use these for your TBT valentine and what not.
Got any Villager/NPC requests?
Let ya boy know, I'll see what I can whip up.

**Just try not to request Villagers or NPC's I've already done, I'll probably skip over them lol**

**Also, apologies in advance if certain characters look low-quality. I'm making these on my phone (PicCollage), so I'm just hunting down transparent images if I can find em'.**



Spoiler: Valentines (2015)






Spoiler: Batch 1


























Spoiler: Batch 2

























Spoiler: Batch 3

























Spoiler: Batch 4

























Spoiler: Batch 5

















































Spoiler: Batch 6





























































Spoiler: Valentines (2016)






Spoiler: Batch 1





















































Spoiler: Batch #2


----------



## toenuki (Feb 11, 2015)

OOH ME! I LUV THEM!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOW DO I GET THEM?


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 11, 2015)

awww these are really cute <3​


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 11, 2015)

I like the first one.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 12, 2015)

Spoiler: Batch #4
























Just realized I did a ton of cats for this batch lol oops.
Well hope anyone who sees this enjoys.
If you have any character requests just holler and I'll see what I can come up with!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

Jav can you do one for Coco?


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 12, 2015)

Omfg Blanca and Bob lol XD


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

These are bootyful btw.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> Jav can you do one for Coco?


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

Javocado said:


>



It's perfect. <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 12, 2015)

ah yes sending that Bob one to my Boyfriend
since Bob is his favorite character B)​


----------



## Javocado (Feb 12, 2015)

Teruteru said:


> ah yes sending that Bob one to my Boyfriend
> since Bob is his favorite character B)​



Bob is the greatest villager fasho


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

Maaan, you gotta clean up the Redd and Blanca ones, them white pixels everywhere


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 12, 2015)

Butch!! That one is perfect


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 12, 2015)

i LOVE THESE SO MUCH IM CRIE ;A;
LOLLY ONE PLS.

do you like hot tea by any chance huehue


----------



## Javocado (Feb 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Maaan, you gotta clean up the Redd and Blanca ones, them white pixels everywhere



I am sorry you are not reddy for white pixels


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I am sorry you are not *reddy* for white pixels


Saw that pun coming so far away ;-;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 12, 2015)

Bruce all the way m8


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Saw that pun coming so far away ;-;



I laugh xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Make Marshal and Stitches!! Everyone will want them 


Also, these are amazing!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 12, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> i LOVE THESE SO MUCH IM CRIE ;A;
> LOLLY ONE PLS.
> 
> do you like hot tea by any chance huehue






KainAronoele said:


> Make Marshal and Stitches!! Everyone will want them
> 
> 
> Also, these are amazing!






Spoiler: Lolly NSFW warning













Spoiler: Marshal













Spoiler: Stitches


----------



## Coach (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol I love The Lyle and Lolly ones


----------



## Javocado (Feb 12, 2015)

Coach said:


> Lol I love The Lyle and Lolly ones



o ur edgy m8 those are my naughty ones lol


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 13, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Lolly NSFW warning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHAH XD love it ;;


----------



## Bowie (Feb 13, 2015)

Make one of Woolio and I'll love you forever.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 13, 2015)

Jav, you are the best.

You should make one with your face on it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 13, 2015)

Can you make one with Marina and Dr Shrunk Please uwu


----------



## PrincessBella (Feb 13, 2015)

Can you make a Tia and Ruby one?


----------



## Javocado (Feb 13, 2015)

Here are some I whipped up by request!



Spoiler: Woolio(rip)













Spoiler: Marina













Spoiler: Rubi













Spoiler: Tia













Spoiler: Dr. Shrunk













Spoiler: Jav


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 13, 2015)

Do you have these on tumblr? I need to reblog the heck out of these for my AC friends.


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 13, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Here are some I whipped up by request!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where df do u get all these puns cuz im dYING.

TIA OMFG XDDDD


----------



## Javocado (Feb 13, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Do you have these on tumblr? I need to reblog the heck out of these for my AC friends.



I do not, but I could put em up!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 13, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I do not, but I could put em up!



That would be awesome! Please link them if you do! :3

And I dunno if you're still taking requests or not, but I'd love to see a Beau or Cookie one.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 13, 2015)

Maybe do Ankha?


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 13, 2015)

Jav these are awesome lol.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 13, 2015)

Here ya go!




Spoiler: Beau













Spoiler: Cookie













Spoiler: Ankha


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 13, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, the essence of perfection.

The puns are strong with this one.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 13, 2015)

What about Isabelle?


----------



## Bowie (Feb 13, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Woolio(rip)



I love you.


----------



## Mango (Feb 13, 2015)

pietro pietro peitro


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 13, 2015)

I think you already did one for Pecan, so how about Biskit?


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 13, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Marina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B) good​


----------



## PaperVinny (Feb 13, 2015)

Can you do Gracie and Gabi? I really like your Valentines!


----------



## wenymi (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah, I love these! Can you do Punchy? ^.^ Oh and Limberg haha!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 13, 2015)

Aight guys, I'll get to these later on tonight!


----------



## Greninja (Feb 13, 2015)

Do stitches!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 13, 2015)

Greninja said:


> Do stitches!



Stitches is chillin at the bottom of page 2!
I'll try to make another one though


----------



## Greninja (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh wow I didn't notice no need to make another


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 13, 2015)

These are hilarious. I'm gonna request Fang!


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh Jav!!! These are fabulous!!! I'd luv to see a filbert one pretty please!!!!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 14, 2015)

And here are the characters you all requested!
I hope you enjoy 



Spoiler: Isabelle













Spoiler: Piertro













Spoiler: Biskit













Spoiler: Gracie













Spoiler: Gabi













Spoiler: Punchy













Spoiler: Limberg













Spoiler: Fang













Spoiler: Filbert


----------



## wenymi (Feb 14, 2015)

Haha! I love them! Thank you! <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 14, 2015)

Whabout Zucker?


----------



## Javocado (Feb 14, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Whabout Zucker?



I made this one in Paint as opposed to the app I've been using to make the rest of these bc my ipod is dead, but I hope you enjoy nonetheless! 



Spoiler: Zucker


----------



## Javocado (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy Valentines Day to you all!
Feel free to use the cards I made to all your pals if you are about it.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 14, 2015)

These are hot.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 14, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Rubi



Oh my goodness, Ruby ;3; <3333


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 14, 2015)

These are great! Could I request one with Bam?


----------



## roseflower (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you for making Isabelle and Happy Valentines Day to all


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 14, 2015)

The Bob one…and Fang XD


----------



## Temari (Feb 14, 2015)

These cards are hilarious~


----------



## narae (Feb 14, 2015)

Ugh. These cards. My heart. Please. <333

Thank you.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 14, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed em pal.


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 15, 2015)

JAV, oh the filbert one is so fantabulous!!! I luv it !!! I sent you a rose in return


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 15, 2015)

These are gold! I especially like the punny ones.


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey Jav, you still taking requests? I would LOVE. A Mira valentine!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

With Valentine's day fast approaching, I thought you all would like to see these beauties again. Use them wisely. Guaranteed 100% success rate and if not your bells back.

Have any requests? Shoot them my way.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 10, 2016)

Whatcha got for Phoebe?


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 10, 2016)

Champ, maybe?

Requested him because he is my favorite villager. I know he is only in WW and CF but I like what you did with the others, and plus I like the art style of CF so...


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 10, 2016)

Omg I remember these... They were pure gold.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the requests. I'll hop on em' tomorrow.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2016)

The Kapp'n one was too much for me

Also, one with Beardo? He's quite the flirt and would make a nice valentine.


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 10, 2016)

You should do one for Julian BC he's Julian and Molly


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 10, 2016)

These made my day oh my god
Can you please
Do
Midge and Chops?<3


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

These are hilarious, I'm dying omfg

Could you do a Goldie one? xD


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 10, 2016)

Maybe do Biskit and/or Vesta? c:


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 10, 2016)

Can you do one with Isabelle? Pleeaase!


----------



## mintellect (Feb 10, 2016)

Could you do Diana?


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Before I post the first batch of 2016, just a few things I wanna say.

**If ya requested a Villager or NPC that I already made last year, I won't make em' again. But you can find them on the first page!**

**Also, apologies in advance if certain characters look low-quality/have white edges/etc. I'm making these on my phone (PicCollage), so I'm just hunting down transparent images if I can find em'.**

But without further ado, here they are!



Spoiler: Batch 1 (2016)


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

This is hilarious ty


----------



## SharJoY (Feb 10, 2016)

So clever and cute!


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 10, 2016)

Could you do Digby, Lottie and/or Colton?


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

Omg the John cena one is hilarious


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2016)

can u make one that says "id let u in my butt anyday


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Could you do Digby, Lottie and/or Colton?



I couldn't find an HQ photo of Colton, so I skipped him.
However, here are Digby and Lottie!











- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> can u make one that says "id let u in my butt anyday



Maybe next year, champ.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> can u make one that says "id let u in my butt anyday



 okay jav

how about Hugh


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> okay jav
> 
> how about Hugh



Sure thang!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Sure thang!


THAnks


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 10, 2016)

I used ur valentines to give to my friends! Thank you so much!

Have you done Flurry or Annalise yet?


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> I used ur valentines to give to my friends! Thank you so much!
> 
> Have you done Flurry or Annalise yet?



tah-dah



Spoiler: Flurry













Spoiler: Annalise(kinda NSFW)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow, these are amazing!
Could you do Jack the czar of Halloween? c:


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Before I post the first batch of 2016, just a few things I wanna say.
> 
> **If ya requested a Villager or NPC that I already made last year, I won't make em' again. But you can find them on the first page!**
> 
> ...



I'm sobbing, these are all so adorable. ;u; (and lol @ the Jav and John Cena ones!)
Thank you for taking my request on Vesta eeeee I love it <3 (I love all of them though so yeah. c: )


----------



## Aali (Feb 11, 2016)

Can you do one of Moe and one of Blaire?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 11, 2016)

Could you do one of Bunnie and Mint?


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh my god they're back haha. The AC ones are cool, but the Jav ones made me LOL.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 11, 2016)

oh, stop it, you


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Wow, these are amazing!
> Could you do Jack the czar of Halloween? c:











Aali said:


> Can you do one of Moe and one of Blaire?















Shimmer said:


> Could you do one of Bunnie and Mint?













~~

All right, I think that's all of em'. I'll just wrap up the last couple of ones I did and call that Batch #2!
Here's a bonus one that hit me on the fly. #IMissWisp :-(


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

omg the Wisp one is so cute haha
rip Wisp I hope he comes back in the next game. ;/


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Zane said:


> omg the Wisp one is so cute haha
> rip Wisp I hope he comes back in the next game. ;/



he better or i'm about to square up with the dev team


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 11, 2016)

Lobo and Hamlet please ~


Wanna see my halloweenie  (help I'm crying)


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Lobo and Hamlet please ~
> 
> 
> Wanna see my halloweenie  (help I'm crying)



Here ya go!


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Here ya go!



ahhh omg tysm c: so cute


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 11, 2016)

Did you do K.K. Slider, The Able Sisters, Saharah, Pascal, Timmy, Tommy, Tom Nook and/or Blathers? Or Shampoodle's Harriet???


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2016)

you should do sparro 'v'


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey, thanks man! They're wonderful. C:


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2016)

Can you make one with Astrid! ^^


----------



## scotch (Feb 12, 2016)

oooo jack getting dirty


----------

